# Buying Audi Fat Fives .



## TUCHMYSTIK (Jun 25, 2011)

im buying Audi Fat Fives that are in goooood shape  PM me if you have them im looking for 4 of them for around $500 :thumbup: if you need to contact me PM me for my number and you can give me a call.


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)

post in the 5x112 section :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

euroheadnyc said:


> post in the 5x100 section :thumbup:


Fixed that for you.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?803-5x100-Classifieds


----------



## scream69 (Jun 7, 2011)

My buddy has a set fresh off his tt we are in va we will drive then to you for 600


----------

